# Can you bill for 1 nitroglycerin pill at time of E/M?



## ssprinkle (Nov 2, 2011)

Can you bill for 1 nitroglycerin pill at time of E/M?    Dr is giving a nitro tablet to patient at time of office visit.  Is this billable separately from the E/M? or is it included in the visit?


----------



## LLovett (Nov 2, 2011)

It is inclusive with the E/M, just part of doing business.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## ssprinkle (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you so much.  I thought that was right but I needed confirmation.


----------

